

Microsoft slashes 5,000 jobs, misses earnings forecasts - transburgh
http://money.cnn.com/2009/01/22/technology/microsoft_jobs/index.htm?postversion=2009012209

======
kailashbadu
I had for some reasons hoped that MS won't be hit by the downturn. Apparently,
the 800-pound gorilla of software industry isn't immune either.

